# Vila Real Sto.Antonio



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jan 21, 2020)

I know how to spoil a woman. What better way to spend our wedding Anniversary on a ferry to Ayamonte for a bottle of red and tapas. Thought the Aire would be packed but managed to get a river view, bonus!


----------



## redhand (Jan 21, 2020)

is that the town close to castro marim


----------



## redhand (Jan 21, 2020)

I see it is never understood why they have a ferry there when the bridge is so close


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jan 21, 2020)

Yes the ferry was here long before the bridge was built in early 90’s .


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jan 21, 2020)

Spot on Graham, we were in the square this afternoon having a drink or two,we have just returned to VRSA ready for an Italian meal in town . This afternoon wAs lovely in the square as always, just love that place


----------



## n brown (Jan 21, 2020)

we used the ferry often before the bridge. loads of footpassengers carrying bedding from Spain ,and returning with s/s cookware, good rates of exchange from dodgy geezers in long coats . our bus fitted across the deck , gunwhale to gunwhale, both sides very low . i'd sit in the van with the door open , engine running and foot on the brake as the old scow wallowed across the river


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jan 21, 2020)

We love it over there, I used to go over on the ferry with my grandfather before the bridge was built  to get our passports stamped every 6 months to keep legal whilst living in Portugal. Things haven’t changed that much over there over the years..


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jan 22, 2020)

A few piccys from yesterday, we always go to the main square for drinks and nearly always to the Merkajamon deli near the marina ,see the ham legs hanging on the wall. As you can see the aire from ferry going across. Look what pulled up beside us a Morelo Palace liner, we are over 7m how long do you reckon that beastie is it absolutely dwarfs us!!


----------



## vindiboy (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi all we just arrived V R from Altura, beach squat there now height barrier 2.5 mtrs. So we at the edge of town on another squat had beach walks, lot of dead jelly fish and a cockle picker in the surf working windy but OK we called in at Tavira on route as we were told wilder were at the fishmarket NO they were fitting height barriers whilst we were there, several vans were going to be trapped behind them so I do not know how they will get on, some vans were on the market car park but signs banned vans? We have a good spot at VR front line and are going walk about shortly. 6 euros a night here includes 1 euro tax 2 people. We had a visit from the Hoopie Bird at Altura super sight.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jan 22, 2020)

Yes indeed, unfortunately we have lost the large free park in Tavira next to the new market. Shame really as is a great location for visiting Tavira, has been a busy spot for motorhomers for a while now. Seems a coincidence that they have closed this down just as a New aire has appeared close to the Plaza shopping centre?? I think at 10 € With hookup 7.50€ without a day is a bit steep especially without a toilet but I think now it’s up and running the police will now have somewhere to move motorhomers to instead! I have a good friend in Tavira police will ask him when I see him soon..


----------



## redhand (Jan 22, 2020)

10 € a day jeez for portugal that's being fleeced.
last year that was the rate for a few campsites I called at


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jan 22, 2020)

redhand said:


> 10 € a day jeez for portugal that's being fleeced.
> last year that was the rate for a few campsites I called at


Sorry it’s 7.50 € without electricity 10€ with, just edited above.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jan 22, 2020)

***** said:


> Are we talking about the rough ground at the back of the market and near to the river?


Yes Graham, unfortunately so.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Jan 22, 2020)

***** said:


> That's a shame
> Where is the new aire?


It’s as you approach the Grand plaza from town which will be on left up to roundabout and straight over then keep going up that road till you reach the end and it’s on left. If you look on google maps it’s already got a pin Algarve motorhome park they have two others on the Algarve. Think it’s been up And running three weeks now if you click on pin has reviews and some pics.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 22, 2020)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> I know how to spoil a woman. What better way to spend our wedding Anniversary on a ferry to Ayamonte for a bottle of red and tapas. Thought the Aire would be packed but managed to get a river view, bonus!
> 
> View attachment 75815
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 22, 2020)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> Yes the ferry was here long before the bridge was built in early 90’s .


It's more convenient to cross on the ferry with a bike..and quicker.
 The traffic, one way streets and lack of parking, in Ayemonte, makes it easier to park on the Portuguese side, if you're just visiting the centre. 
Tourists and campers from Monte Gordo find it a nice trip.


----------

